# What things are scary to your tiel?



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

*Things Arnella is afraid of:*

_*The Red Wiffle Ball of DOOM*_









*Behold!*_ The Brush of *TERROR!*_









_*Not even mum *_can escape the pull of the *PHONE OF DEMONIC CALL TONES*









Watch out! It's _*Hui Bear* Mighty Evil Succubus!_









*Fly away!* It's _*Valentino Bear* and his *DEATH ROSE*_!









*Love-a-Lot Bear!!!*









_*Please tell me when it's safe to come down...*_.









Ooh! *Bananas are friendly* :clap:







​


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Billy is scared of a lot of things... but the worst is the fluff that comes out when he shakes himself. He watches it in terror and if it floats down anywhere near him he flies off shrieking. So, he is actually scared of his own feathers...
Oh and he doesn't like birds flying either. He hates it if Ernie flies around the room. Maybe he is scared he'll get stuck in his hair


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Lmao I love the pictures and the text it's hilarious lol.

Cindy is scared of new toys, at one point her cuddle bone, but now she loves it and the tip of her tail is purple. She runs away from certain foods I put in her cage and has hissed at the food. 

If your bird does a lot of flying I bet she loves those high ceilings and cupboards. I can touch the ceiling here without even trying.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol guess they all scaredy cats 
Anything what is new. Checked shirt had on once but lucky didnt like it at all so i chucked it out. 
My hair in a towel or me in a towel
And the famous rug what i got (they can land on it which is very weird) 
Taco everything at the minute lol hiss hiss hiss hiss


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally and Tsuka are terrified of funny things, butsar definately beats me lol thats hilarious a bird afraid of his own feathers.... made my already cranky-woken-too-early morning....

List of fears:
THE Gingerbread man stuffed animal
Green peppers
stuffed animals
pink polka dotted dog coats (just dont go there, they drop their own feathers trying to get away)


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL Cookie isn't afraid of much. She gets a little startled when I sneeze, but my sneezes scare pretty much everyone so that's totally understandable. 

She's a little weird about my computer charger, but that's because I almost it her with it once. :O So, it's kind of a good thing. 

PS, Arnella is gorgeous.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Let's see, mine are scared of the big blue bouncy ball so I threw that out when we moved (I figured a three day car ride with it would not bode well for them or me), the red ketchup bottle, caps for the milk cartons (don't know why, hubby try to put Fuzzy on it once and he tried to fly away screaming).


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero is afraid of towels, the millet holder I bought him, and loud noises ( if I make a sudden loud noise he'll take off doing crazy bird circles around my room)  they are little scaredy tiels lol


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

Louie is afraid of my 18 year old cat, Dixie. (Even at his young age, he knows what a predator is). He hisses at her, not realizing that she can't hear him. I had been trying to see if we could all three sit on the couch together, but it doesn't look like that's going to work out. To quote Woody Allen, "“A lion and a lamb can lay toghether, but the lamb will get little sleep.”


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn is afraid of towels on my head, some songs by Lady Gaga (he screams and tries to run away but other songs by her he will dance to) and my beach ball.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, there's some hilarious ones there - 

Sar and Billy - what is he thinking? Maybe he thinks his feather fluff is another bird??? :wacko:

WereAllMadHere - yes, Arnie loves the high ceilings, but she likes to hang around near us lots  and she didn't know she could eat her cuttle bone when I first gave her one, she likes to perch on it though and then screams and carries on when she gets stuck on the sharp edge :wacko:

lperry82 - so lucky didn't like your shirt so you threw it away? What a harsh fashion critic! I would have draped it over Arnie's cage until she _liked_ it. I'm an evil mum.

Well I know about the frightful gingerbread man stalking Dally and Tsuka, & Pink polka dotted dogs, well yeah that could be scary. but green peppers? What's so scary about them? 

Cookiemonster's cookie sounds brave, I would probably want to steer clear of a giant sneeze also >.<

Roxy and Fuzzy - milk caps, haven't your heard? They eat tiels for breakfast. If you see a milk cap it's best to fly away screaming blue murder...

Sarah and Aero - Arnie hates towels too, because they mean only a few things - shower, clipping, or travel. She's not afraid of them though, she stands her ground and _fights the towel_, also tissues. she's my little ninja.

Moya, it's probably a good thing Louie is afraid of your kitty.  your cat is 18 years old? wow! (can he even move quick enough to chase a bird?)

and birdlover4life, Lady Gaga _is_ scary.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Mostly new stuff. And if my dog, Henry, moves too fast. The birds hiss at him and he's quick to scoot away (he's gotten in trouble for being too interested in the birds). Sometimes I think they like to tease him when he's resting, they sneak up and preen him. Meanwhile Henry lays there with a look of terror on his face. So maybe they're not that scared of him? Lol.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol yeah lady gaga is definitely scary.

Duckybird, Cindy use to put my parent's bull mastiffs into place all of the time, if they got too close she would peck their noses. They learned to Never mess with Cindy at a young age, but they still liked to sniff her. She would get onto the floor and run around with them, and try to steal their food and water. Then when they came up for some food she would bite at them lol. She also bit at their tails when they wagged. She got into the habit of making bark noises when the dogs would go crazy. Sometimes it was like she thought she belonged with the pack of dogs lol.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn is a music critic!!! At least he has good taste in music to not listen to  Arnie the ninja tiel


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Belinda what a great idea  It was something like this http://www.letsbuyit.co.uk/product/31708909/women-s-tops/fitted-checked-shirt#images


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Echo isn't afraid of a whole lot. Mostly he gets spooked by sudden, loud noises, but even that doesn't happen often.

Fox, on the other hand, is scared of just about everything...but he's still fairly new, so that's probably why. The first time I picked up my Nintendo DS while he was on my shoulder...jeez, you would have thought it had fangs and an appetite for birds named Foxtrot.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie's not afraid of anything! He will take off and fly, screeching, if the Quakers are startled by something and THEY take off screeching (and Quakers are scared of EVERYTHING), but he's just showing off how well he can fly. Any excuse will do. LOL He plows right into other birds' cages, he tries to start arguments with my dove, who's like six times his size. I sort of wish he was a little more cautious, but he thinks he's an eagle and nobody can convince him otherwise.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, lperry - I like that shirt! If Arnie is scared of anything I just play with it around her showing her now unfreaky it is. She'll now go up to the brush and play with the bristles, but as soon as it falls too to near her or I pick it up, she sprints for it.

The red wiffle ball I've made into a hanging toy for her... as long as it doesn't touch her she will play with it, and as long as she's sitting on the toys' heads, that's safe. Apparently they won't eat you if you sit on their head.


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

Belinda: Yes, my 18 year old cat still has the occasional burst of energy. Sometimes she'll start tossing a toy around and chasing it, but she poops out pretty quickly (just like her adoptive mother!). From now on I think I'll spend quality time with each of them separately. No sense taking any unnecessary chances. I just didn't want my poor cat to feel like she's been replaced.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

LoL, poor Arnella you have a scary house  
Spike was really scared of these owl pajamas my friend got me for Christmas. When he seen them the first time he hissed at me and I took him out and he jumped on the floor and went running. Luckily I got him use to them and he is no longer afraid of them


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor spike lol


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought of something else Louie is scared of--the budgies! Ever since I made my home office into a "bird room" and moved everyone in there, I've let my four wild budgies fly free when I'm there to "supervise." They love to "buzz" me and Louie as they fly around the room. Louie's little head feathers stand straight up and he gets really skinny.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, Spike jumping on the floor and running from the big bad owl jim jams... I love it when they run. Like little penguins with their stumpy legs... so cute.

Arnie is now terrified of my betta fish I bought yesterday. I thought she might find him entertaining and might like looking at him - but when I put her down next to the fish bowl and he glided around the fish bowl past her, she did a double take, went all skinny and let out a little shriek and ran away. She didn't like the blue and red spikey monster.

Moya, perhaps Louie feels threatened by the budgies - they might gang up on him . I have a feeling that Arnie may be terrified of a new cockatiel when we get one. I had a horse once that was terrified of foals and if we rode by one in a paddock - they would come bounding up excited to see another horse and she would try and bolt away from it and snort and carry on.


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

And I was hoping the budgies would be good company for Louie when I was away at work instead of a source of torment. Hopefully they will all eventually get used to each other. I was also hoping the budgies might warm up to me if they saw me and Louie together. Well, they've only been sharing a room for about a month. Maybe their relationship will improve in time.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Probably, a month isn't very long  how many budgies do you have?


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Just curious, Belinda, when do you plan on getting Arnie a brother or sister?


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

the phone. far from trying to mimic it (it's not just ring ring so it'd be difficult to mimic anyway) he is rather scared of it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

birdlover4life said:


> Just curious, Belinda, when do you plan on getting Arnie a brother or sister?


 I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmmm, well... the new cage is _almost_ ready - I have sourced an aviary with hand tame tiels and they sell them DNA sexed, and we are almost certain we are getting another. 

When we went to the markets last weekend the wf pied my partner loved was still there... but he was gone by the time we were ready to leave (although I don't want to buy from markets)... 

The second tiel is a big leap for me and I'm kind of unsure when to take the plunge lol.


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Probably, a month isn't very long  how many budgies do you have?


I have 4 budgies--all female. I started out with two that I got at a pet store. I then bought two more from a breeder, thinking that these two might be tamer and make the first two tamer. No such luck. But they do enjoy each other's company and seem very happy.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So Belinda would you be getting a boy or a girl for Arnie? And don't worry, once you do take the plunge you won't regret it. Just look at lperry82! Now she has four! Although I will say I started out with four, because odd numbers according to my hubby make one bird always lonely.


----------



## bweeep (Feb 7, 2011)

One of my tiels is terrified of broccoli 
The other one hates it when people wear hats...he flies/runs away from people in hats hahaha 

EDIT: THE VACUUM


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

bweeep said:


> One of my tiels is terrified of broccoli
> The other one hates it when people wear hats...he flies/runs away from people in hats hahaha
> 
> EDIT: THE VACUUM


Mine love the Vacuum well this one anyway Henry http://www.henryvacs.co.uk/
as iv got 2  Try leaving the broccoli on the cage and they soon start to nibble it 
Belinda one is not enough


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

It's funny how some tiels are terrified of some things and others aren't.
They definitely have their own little personalities!

Arnie must think broccoli is a little tree and if I clip a whole head of it in her cage she perches on it lol... She also loves the vaccum and loves sitting up high watching it go around on the floor (she bends down and tilts her head to see it) - but she doesn't like the hose if it gets too close. 

Also I wore a cap around her for the first time on the weekend, and I thought she would freak out but she thought is was fantastic - a little ledge just for her to sit and poop on.

Not sure if we'll get a boy or girl... I honestly think it will be a decision on the day. I like letting them choose me, as long as it's a different mutation to Arnie I'm not too fussed.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you should get a boy so you have one of each


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmmm... not sure if I want mating going... I do like cuddles too. 
But it would also be nice to have some lovely tuneful whistling.


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

Allie's afraid of anything new I give her, but I think the funniest thing is her being afraid of flying! This is the only bird I've seen walk for everything she can and if she absolutely has to fly she screams until she finds something to land on. It could be the fact that she'll be midflight and she'll forget she has to keep flapping her wings to stay up!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

mister is scared of water. i had suspected it before, but i tried misting him again this morning and the first few times he just shook his head, but after a while he started freaking out and did a panicked half fly (he's clipped) to get away from it. poor boy lol


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Ashleigh1434 said:


> It could be the fact that she'll be midflight and she'll forget she has to keep flapping her wings to stay up!


Oh the little sweetie!! Is she still young?

When we first got Billy he was 4 and hadn't been out of his cage for a long time. He seemed to have forgotten how to fly and he screamed the whole time he was in the air too. Unfortunately he had also forgotten how to land so he employed the 'keep going until you hit something then slide down it' method of stopping for the first few attempts. It doesn't take them long to improve - once Billy was flying round the living room and caught a glimpse of me through a window. He doubled back and actually hovered for a moment just to check I was there. he looked like a little hawk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> hmmm... not sure if I want mating going... I do like cuddles too.
> But it would also be nice to have some lovely tuneful whistling.


If your there to keep an eye on them and separate them in a different cage they should be fine, think iv stopped cookie getting on her back 3 times now as lucky doing her call 
Naughty girl lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

By putting mine on the long nights treatment they don't even bother with mating calls or mounting, their hormone levels are low enough they aren't interested right now.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny(bee) is only afraid of one thing---the phone ringing. He's heard it 10 million times of course, but every time the phone rings, he freaks out and flies all over the condo, trying to run away from the sound . And once I was watching a short clip on the computer which has a mountain lion in it. Sunny saw it and flew off. I wonder if he just instinctively sensed that it was not an animal to be messed with or just coincidence?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL mountain lions are my fav animal...

new fear for tsuka--the lovebirds

oh, and belinda, you are right to worry bout the breeding thing. mine are still at it and theyve been on long night treatment, no nest box, no shredding stuff (cept they somehow keep getting at the paper under the grate in the cage.), and today theyre both really nippy and territorial, which is abnormal for dally. so a female would be a better match if you dont want to risk the chance of mating. but, a male would be ok in another cage...


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

My birdy is also scared of her own feathers lol, when she shakes and her tiny white fluffy feathers go everywhere, she goes all thin and alert  Also, the phone is terrifying!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Really under the grate wow erm think i will watch my two very closely extra closely as they been trying to get at the paper


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my cage bar spacing is 1/2 inch and somehow they still get at it.

birds afraid of their own feathers..... thats actually pretty funny. the phone seems to be a common one. i know tsuka makes his nervous squeak when he hears my boyfriends cell phone, but not our house phone.


----------



## SixFamily84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Buddi is terrified of our feet! If she is sitting on our legs and we move our feet around she tries to attack them! She is also scared of her own fluff flying around after she fluffs her feathers haha! She will watch it float around and when it gets near her she will flap around till its gone. Another thing is the singing bird stuffed animal that I got her.. not such a great idea after all! As for Otis... he is kind of... well... slow lol. He is scared of whatever Buddi is scared of at the moment. Silly birds!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

When wild birds fly past their window it can send them flying around the room.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I guess Buttercup is scared of me or anybody else bless her, she is a bit harder to train,
She is now taking sunflower seed from my fingers (without her attacking them)


----------

